# Visas ... the advantages ???



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

Please tell me why I should get a temporary Visa for Mexico if I will not typically exceed the 6 month limit. My 94 year old mother will be with me. We both have funds that are required to get an extended visa for a year. 

I will buy a car and perhaps this is the only reason why to do this...no traffic police demanding a bribe right?

Post other reason to get this more expensive VISA PLEASE!!! I need your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The tourist permit is only for 180 days, not quite 6 months, and may never be exceeded. You must leave the country and cannot extend it in Mexico. Your temporarily imported vehicle must also leave.
A Residente Temporal visa does have income requirements, but will permit you to enter and leave Mexico at will, with or without your foreign plated vehicle, or even more easily with a Mexican purchased vehicle. At the end of 4 years of renewals, you must leave or convert to Residente Permanente and may no longer have a foreign plated vehicle. Permanent importation of vehicles by individuals is not practical and may be impossible or prohibitively expensive and restricted to certain NAFTA vehicles of a particular age. Exportation from the USA is required through a broker at the border and does require several days.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

With a Residencia Temporal, could the OP and her mother purchase IMSS coverage, at least for medical emergencies which could arise while in Mexico? Or do you need Residencia Permanente for IMSS coverage?

To the OP - IMSS is part of the government run medical system, as opposed to paying out of pocket at a private hospital. I think it would be quite difficult to obtain insurance for your 94 year old mother, unless you already have some type of medical insurance which will cover you in Mexico.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

*INAPAM Card*

Another advantage of having a residency permit is that you will qualify for an INAPAM card if you are 60 years or older, which qualifies the holder for all sorts of discounts, including travel, medications, cultural and entertainment activities, etc. I'm still too young, but maybe some of the other forum members can chime in about the discounts available with the INAPAM card. You cannot get this if on a tourist permit.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> Another advantage of having a residency permit is that you will qualify for an INAPAM card if you are 60 years or older, which qualifies the holder for all sorts of discounts, including travel, medications, cultural and entertainment activities, etc. I'm still too young, but maybe some of the other forum members can chime in about the discounts available with the INAPAM card. You cannot get this if on a tourist permit.


50% off on inter-city buses, 10% medications and that saves me 300 pesos a month, free entry to government museums and archaeological sites, discounts at some restaurants and more INAPAM | Beneficios Tarjeta INAPAM


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> 50% off on inter-city buses, 10% medications and that saves me 300 pesos a month, free entry to government museums and archaeological sites, discounts at some restaurants and more INAPAM | Beneficios Tarjeta INAPAM


If you are spending 3000 pesos a month on meds you need to get on IMSS insurance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> If you are spending 3000 pesos a month on meds you need to get on IMSS insurance.


Only if the need for the medications was covered by IMSS.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> Another advantage of having a residency permit is that you will qualify for an INAPAM card if you are 60 years or older, which qualifies the holder for all sorts of discounts, including travel, medications, cultural and entertainment activities, etc. I'm still too young, but maybe some of the other forum members can chime in about the discounts available with the INAPAM card. You cannot get this if on a tourist permit.


A tourist cannot get a CURP (I'm not sure a temp res can either) but a CURP can come in handy. Some online Mexican sites (MercadoLibre requires one). It also may be simply my perception - but people in general take you more serious if you have a Perm res credential / CURP / INAPAM card. They almost seem relieved that you are legit.

For us - the biggest savings are on the annual property taxes (I'm not going to look it up but with the discount we pay about $2000 USD instead of twice that). We also take the 'Pullman' bus into Mexico City once a month or so and they offer 50% discount for INAPAM. Turibus in Mexico City offer a 50% INAPAM discount as do a few airlines.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> Only if the need for the medications was covered by IMSS.


Do you already have IMSS insurance and they won't cover your meds for something ? I think I could talk my GP at IMSS into writing me an IMSS prescription for just about anything. I have to turn away her offers for drugs. At the moment I am down to only BP meds - but they have been VERY generous over time.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

chuck846 said:


> A tourist cannot get a CURP (I'm not sure a temp res can either)


RT gets a CURP


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> RT gets a CURP


From personal experience - a person should be sure to go to their local INM office to get their CURP. If you go anywhere else they will tell you you need to be a citizen.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11;10182386I said:


> think it would be quite difficult to obtain insurance for your 94 year old mother, unless you already have some type of medical insurance which will cover you in Mexico.


I can tell you from personal experience that it is basically impossible to obtain private health insurance if you are over 65.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I can tell you from personal experience that it is basically impossible to obtain private health insurance if you are over 65.


But to clarify - if you sign up at 63 they will continue to cover you after 65 - or no ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> But to clarify - if you sign up at 63 they will continue to cover you after 65 - or no ?


I had a policy with a Mexican company for several years. When I turned 65, they sent me for a physical and various lab tests. The results that came back resulted in the cancellation of my policy. I was not pleased!


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> I had a policy with a Mexican company for several years. When I turned 65, they sent me for a physical and various lab tests. The results that came back resulted in the cancellation of my policy. I was not pleased!


Sorry for that.

At that point the options are IMSS or self-insured ?

I've often wondered if you could pre-arrange coverage at someplace like the Cruz Roja - or another private hospital. Apparently I am 61 (I believed I was 62 until earlier this week). I know from family history it will probably be a heart attack that does me in.


----------



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> With a Residencia Temporal, could the OP and her mother purchase IMSS coverage, at least for medical emergencies which could arise while in Mexico? Or do you need Residencia Permanente for IMSS coverage?
> 
> To the OP - IMSS is part of the government run medical system, as opposed to paying out of pocket at a private hospital. I think it would be quite difficult to obtain insurance for your 94 year old mother, unless you already have some type of medical insurance which will cover you in Mexico.


Sorry but please define some of these terms.

OP ?

IMSS ? 

CURP ?

AND Thanks big time for all these ideas!


----------



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

I am 63 and 5 months I wonder how to handle my medical in Mexico.
My mom has supplemental medicare which will cover mom for 2 months if i recall correctly. 

I need a few tests and don't have any insurance in the US. I look to Mexico but thought to try to get some coverage just in case.
What are some options?
I can get travel insurance but don't think that it last long. I will be in Mexico about 4 months.


----------



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

What is 
INM stand for? 
Thanks!
Sorry I am so ill informed !


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maureenmortenson said:


> What is
> INM stand for?
> Thanks!
> Sorry I am so ill informed !


INM = Instituto Nacional de Migración, the Mexican government office that deals with all matters pertaining to Immigration policy and procedures.


----------



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

Thanks again!
All this is so informative.

The INAPAM Card.....?
How do you get this card?
In Cozumel the national water reserve cost $15.00! I want to go to the reserve many times in just a week and this card is so welcome. 
Where do I get the card?
Do I have to have the "Residente Temporal" card to get this INAPAM card?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maureenmortenson said:


> Sorry but please define some of these terms.
> 
> OP ?
> 
> ...


OP is computer-speak for Original Poster, that is the person who starts a new thread in a forum.

IMSS = Instituto Mexicano de Seguro Social, similar to the US Social Security Administration

I've forgotten exactly what CURP stands for, but you won't need it if you're only going to be here for 4 months.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The INAPAM card is a national card for those over 60, but it will require a residence visa and possibly some time to obtain.
OP ? Original post or original poster.

IMSS ? A government health program for residents, with fees and exclusions for pre-existing conditions.

CURP ? A unique credential card for residents; sort of like a social security card.

These are all things to look into after you obtain a residence visa card from INM. You must apply before coming to Mexico by visiting your nearest Mexican consulate with passport, birth certificates, financial proof by 12 months of bank statements, etc. If approved, you will have 180 days to enter Mexico, then 30 days to report to INM nearest your Mexican residence with proof of residence, etc. They will process the visa card in a matter of weeks.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

maureenmortenson said:


> I am 63 and 5 months I wonder how to handle my medical in Mexico.
> My mom has supplemental medicare which will cover mom for 2 months if i recall correctly.
> 
> I need a few tests and don't have any insurance in the US. I look to Mexico but thought to try to get some coverage just in case.
> ...


So why is it you are going to travel to Mexico with a 94 year old woman for 4 months ? Shouldn't you just go to Arizona or Florida or something ?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> So why is it you are going to travel to Mexico with a 94 year old woman for 4 months ? Shouldn't you just go to Arizona or Florida or something ?


Why shouldn't she come to Mexico with her mother as a travel companion? As long as both of them are in reasonably health, what's the problem?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> Why shouldn't she come to Mexico with her mother as a travel companion? As long as both of them are in reasonably health, what's the problem?


So the facts are :
- She is coming to Mexico with her 94 year old mother (health unknown).
- She says she wants/intends to stay 4 months
- Her primary concern seem to be health coverage during her 4 month visit.
- She intends to BUY a car, to avoid traffic tickets
- She makes no mention of where she intends to live - or how - rent etc ?
- She makes no mention of how she is going to get here.
- She makes no mention of her Spanish fluency.

Hmmm.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> So the facts are :
> - She is coming to Mexico with her 94 year old mother (health unknown).
> - She says she wants/intends to stay 4 months
> - Her primary concern seem to be health coverage during her 4 month visit.
> ...


You make some excellent points, chuck.


----------



## epsacori15 (May 14, 2016)

Hi RVGRINGO,

What are the requirements for the proof of the financial situation of applicant? 
?Once with a permanent visa, the foreign applicant has become a normal resident with the right to apply for health services through the ISS. Is this correct? 
In case the foreigner is a retired senior, is he also elegible for this health services (ISS)?

Thank you in advance for your kind reply.

Best Gerd


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

epsacori15 said:


> Hi RVGRINGO,
> 
> What are the requirements for the proof of the financial situation of applicant?
> ?Once with a permanent visa, the foreign applicant has become a normal resident with the right to apply for health services through the ISS. Is this correct?
> ...


Not RVGRINGO - but I can answer some of those questions.

Proof of financial situation - really comes down to a consulate by consulate basis - whatever anyone tells you otherwise. We brought our paperwork to the consulate and did a walk-through. They told us what they liked and what they wanted to see more of.

Depends on your definition of 'retired senior'. I'm 61 and retired. My wife is 2 years older. We have had IMSS for going on 4 years. You should note - you kind of ease into your IMSS coverage here. Every year your get more and more benefits - not all from day 1. (That is the 'book' definition. We have never been denied anything we have needed - which fortunately hasn't been much).


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I realize that the OP of this thread (Maureen) had also posted a bit more information on the "Introduction to the forum" thread. Here is that post. 



maureenmortenson said:


> I, with my 94 year old mom will spend 4 to 6 months ( or more) on the island of Cozumel.
> 
> I need to know how difficult it is at present (2016) to get a temporary residence visa.
> This is the visa renewable every year.
> ...


Seems to me Maureen is trying to figure out if it's to her and her mother's advantage to do the Temporary Resident route or come on the 6 month tourist permit. If the INAPAM card makes you eligible for a discounted rate at the water reserve in Cozumael, that may end up off-setting the cost of the temporary resident permit. You would need to check with that particular park to see how much of a discount, or if you would get free entry with your INAPAM card. But you also have to factor in the time and paper work involved in finalizing your Temporary Resident Permit once you get to Mexico, and ensuring you renew it on time the following year, ongoing until you decide to get a Permanent Resident permit (if you decide to do that and you qualify). Visiting the Consulate in the US is just the first step. There is further bureaucratic/paperwork stuff to do once you get to Mexico. 

If the main advantage you see in getting Temporary Residency instead of entering on a Tourist Permit is to be able to purchase a car in Mexico, have you looked into the cost of a longer term car rental? Or the cost of taxis or hiring a driver as needed?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

maureenmortenson said:


> Thanks again!
> All this is so informative.
> 
> The INAPAM Card.....?
> ...


We have been to Cozumel a few times over the years but have never visited this Chankanaab Park. It seems to be a very commercial concern. It looks like the daily admission to that park is $21 per day and - unfortunately - I see no mention of an INAPAM discount. Not everything in Mexico is discounted with an INAPAM card. If that is an important concern for you then perhaps you should contact them directly - perhaps you already have and my worries are unfounded).

Here is another idea - there are MANY small dive operations on Cozumel. Often times non-divers book trips on these small boats and snorkel while others dive. They also generally stop for lunch on an isolated beach. I would think if you told them you were going to be around for 4 months and were looking for a 'deal' someone would be interested. It has to be cheaper than $21/day. Here is a link to a Cozumel specific forum. I suspect that if you were to post your interest there you would get some response.

Cozumel | ScubaBoard


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chuck846 said:


> So the facts are :
> - She is coming to Mexico with her 94 year old mother (health unknown).
> - She says she wants/intends to stay 4 months
> - Her primary concern seem to be health coverage during her 4 month visit.
> ...



I am beginning to suspect that she is trying to figure out how to visit Mexico for Medical Tourism and have Mexico pay for it. Since they will not stay beyond several months, residence visas would not be practical and they would not be likely to be in residence long enough to get the visas and then the other federal documents necessary to buy a car, register it, get medical enrollment, etc. She also seems confused about a park which may actually be a commercial park, not a federal park where INAPAM would apply, etc. IMSS and/or Seguro Popular seem confusing to her, but her focus on them leads me to have certain doubts about the practicality of her visit to Mexico; or even it it is appropriate. Maybe the $1200-$2000 USD income proofs per person for a visa will answer her questions.
Frankly, she has me confused by her questions.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> I am beginning to suspect that she is trying to figure out how to visit Mexico for Medical Tourism and have Mexico pay for it. Since they will not stay beyond several months, residence visas would not be practical and they would not be likely to be in residence long enough to get the visas and then the other federal documents necessary to buy a car, register it, get medical enrollment, etc. She also seems confused about a park which may actually be a commercial park, not a federal park where INAPAM would apply, etc. IMSS and/or Seguro Popular seem confusing to her, but her focus on them leads me to have certain doubts about the practicality of her visit to Mexico; or even it it is appropriate. Maybe the $1200-$2000 USD income proofs per person for a visa will answer her questions.
> Frankly, she has me confused by her questions.


To be fair to Maureen, I am the one who first introduced the issue of qualifying for IMSS, because she was asking of potential advantages of going the Temporary Residence permit (for which she indicates both she and her mother could meet the requirements) vs. the 6 month Tourist Permit, since they are only going to stay 4-6 months. She asked more questions about it because we were bantering so many acronyms about, she was getting lost. I think we were confusing her. 

In response to her original query, I tried to think of advantages to going through the hassle and cost of the Temporary Resident process and thought of qualifying for IMSS and for the INAPAM card as potential pluses. Maureen herself had identified the advantage of the TR allowing her to purchase a car in Mexico (I presume as opposed to driving down from Georgia to Cozumel - quite a drive - or renting/using taxis). I know we are glad to have a car in Tepoztlan and environs, even though our primary residence is still in Toronto. (Since my husband is Mexican, we had no problem with purchasing a car in Mexico.)

I don't understand why there seems to be suspicion about Maureen's motives? Seems to me she is trying to figure out the best route to take for spending 4-6 months per year in Cozumel with her elderly mother and she is asking for advice. When she doesn't understand some of the phrases or acronyms the "regulars" on the forum are familiar with, she asks more questions. Pretty straightforward, if you ask me.

(And regarding her Spanish fluency, there seem to be lots of people on this forum and residing long-term in Mexico who barely speak Spanish, so I don't know why that is even raised as an issue.)


----------



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

I question just how much people really want to know or to read about my particular situation.
All can be answered if I knew it was necessary to get some information.

I can defend, as it seems necessary, myself and clarify my situation.

We come to Mexico after a life time of visits, actually countless times driving all over this country.
I spend 3 to 4 weeks of my youth every year in Mexico from the huge cities to the small and wonderful villages, from every coastline, the mountains and also the hot jungles of the Yucatan.

With my healthy mother of 94 we hope to do as many people in the country and that is to enjoy it all from coastlines to museums, to archaeological site to the simple pleasure of the corner cafe with the mariachi bands blaring. I am bringing my mandolin to see if I can some how fit in. 

We have signed a 6 month lease in Sam Miguel on the island of Cozumel. I hope to buy a house as soon as I find one to my liking and one that will fit our needs.

I will fly into Cozumel as the drive from Athens, Ga. USA is now a bit dangerous with 2 women in the SUV I fear. But with that said we need a car so I am trying to get the information needed to live with ease for an extended stay for months and the return after time with family in Athens,

Yes, I mentioned 4 months but it is all up to my dear mother and how comfortable she is.
She has full health care in the states so we have no need to drain Mexico of resources to answer that note. Neither of us take any kind of medication.

It is conflicting information on this site and yes, it is confusing because of all the abbreviations for this and that. 
The Mexican consulate in Atlanta said when i bring the papers needed to verify income and my personal resources she will issue the card immediately and I will leave with what I think is the temporary visa good for my first year. After that initial year i may request for the 2nd and then 3rd year. After the 4th year it can become permanent.
In Atlanta the time afforded with me could not answer many of my questions. so I came to this site for aid.

As far as my Spanish it is improving every day. I test at just 35 % fluent...a bit of a joke but it is necessary to be sure and when in the country I will immerse myself with a one on one teacher as will my mother. 

Just a note. Yes, there is a National water reserve on the island and yes it is quit expensive if you are not a local or with the right document.

Punta Sur as it is commonly called is located on the southern point of Cozumel and is part of the Parque Punta Sur. 
This ecological park boasts of a wonderful lagoon and reef swimmable from the shore. Also there is a bird walk. There is an area where crocs can be seen, nice beaches . 
It is a part of the Arrecifes de Cozumel National Park. It is nearly 250 acres. 

I "confused" one of the member on this site with my questions. That is confusing to me. What is this forum for if not to share and support those that are pursuit to travel and live in Mexico. 

I hope this helps others to understand my interest and need to know.
Thanks!, Maureen


----------



## maureenmortenson (May 15, 2016)

Thanks you for being fair ojosazules11 ...Thank you! Maureen


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Well Maureen - I think the people on this thread went out of their way to be helpful to you. I truly believe you had most of us believing that your's was possibly a one time visit of four months (in fact it still may be). Go back and read your initial posts. In my mind a vacation makes you a tourist, a recurring visit perhaps a resident. Perhaps better than anyone here - it will be interesting to see what the consulate thinks you should do. Best of luck !

PS. Maybe don't buy a car right away. If you don't find a place you like after 4 months the car may be a burden.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

maureenmortenson said:


> The Mexican consulate in Atlanta said when i bring the papers needed to verify income and my personal resources she will issue the card immediately and I will leave with what I think is the temporary visa good for my first year. After that initial year i may request for the 2nd and then 3rd year. After the 4th year it can become permanent.
> In Atlanta the time afforded with me could not answer many of my questions. so I came to this site for aid.


I think you misunderstood slightly what the consular official stated. What the consulate will issue you on the day of your interview (when they review your application documents) is a visa, not a residence card. The visa is pasted into your passport. It is good for one entry into Mexico within 180 days of the issue date. Once you arrive in Mexico, you have 30 days to visit your local INM office to begin the process to get your actual residence permit card. This is the 'canje' process.

Also, I think several people here were quite harsh on you. To me, your posts showed reasonable confusion with a complicated process, not some nefarious design. But maybe I'm losing my pessimism and just trying to focus on the positive rather than the negative. That's not a bad change in the lead up to my move.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I think you misunderstood slightly what the consular official stated. What the consulate will issue you on the day of your interview (when they review your application documents) is a visa, not a residence card. The visa is pasted into your passport. It is good for one entry into Mexico within 180 days of the issue date. Once you arrive in Mexico, you have 30 days to visit your local INM office to begin the process to get your actual residence permit card. This is the 'canje' process.
> 
> Also, I think several people here were quite harsh on you. To me, your posts showed reasonable confusion with a complicated process, not some nefarious design. But maybe I'm losing my pessimism and just trying to focus on the positive rather than the negative. That's not a bad change in the lead up to my move.


I think most people here - perhaps with the exception of ojosazules11 - were confused by the information we were given. But there certainly were a lot of tangential ideas.

I believe it is a much better situation today than when we arrived in Mexico with our permanent resident visas - but we spent a sizable amount of time in those early days taking care of business at INM. It certainly was no vacation. And getting settled at IMSS was time consuming as well. And not knowing better we first signed up for SP.

If I recall correctly there actually is a check box on the visa which needs to be checked when you present it at the border/airport. But you should confirm that as it has been a while.

Looking back - I guess the consulate gave us permanent status on little more than our intention (well and the financial info). We didn't own any property in Mexico (yet), we had an annual lease in hand and asked for our menaje at the same time. We drove in pulling all our earthly goods in a trailer (from Florida as well). A little like the Beverly Hillbillies I guess.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

chuck846 said:


> I think most people here - perhaps with the exception of ojosazules11 - were confused by the information we were given. But there certainly were a lot of tangential ideas.
> 
> I believe it is a much better situation today than when we arrived in Mexico with our permanent resident visas - but we spent a sizable amount of time in those early days taking care of business at INM. It certainly was no vacation. And getting settled at IMSS was time consuming as well. And not knowing better we first signed up for SP.
> 
> ...


I would say that a lot of the issues you mention above are exactly why it is prudent for posters like Maureen to ask questions on the forum. Sometimes when a poster seems naive or does not know a lot about how the process works, and therefore asks a lot of questions, they are pounced on. (I'm *not* singling you out, Chuck, even though I have "replied" to your post. I have observed this happen to many new forum members over the past few years. It always bothers me.) 

I also see new posters who are going to come on a tourist permit pounced on because if they are planning on actually living here longer term they better get their residency visa because if not they are seen to be scamming the system if they leave and return on another tourist permit after 6 months - a point I continue to disagree with based on reading the Mexican Immigration Legislation and having asked a border official directly about the legality or not of entering on serial tourist permits (he said it is not against the law to do so - although I am well aware some border officers will raise it as an issue, especially if the person doesn't even spend a couple of days outside Mexico before they re-enter on a new 180 day visitor's permit.)

Now someone is considering coming as on a Resident Permit, which would allow her to buy a car and perhaps a house - and she is also pounced upon as somehow suspect because really she should come on a tourist permit? Huh?? Are we just looking for things to criticize and be suspicious about? I still remember I felt "nervous" when I first joined the forum, and some responses to my initial posts felt less than welcoming. But I tend towards tenaciousness, so I stuck with it and really enjoy the forum most of the time. Occasionally there will be a nasty turn, but usually the moderators find a balance between freedom of expression and keeping things civil.

Maureen, I hope you don't give up on the forum. There is a lot of good information here. I already knew a lot about Mexican culture (and Latin American culture in general) based on my life experiences, being married to a Mexican, most of my social circle in Toronto is Latin American, all of my friends/family in our town in Tepoztlan are Mexican, I am fluent in Spanish (to the point that sometimes when I'm tired I have a hard time speaking proper English, as I keep throwing in Spanish words). Even so, I have learned a lot from this forum, especially about the Immigration process, which I would have no way of knowing about as our primary residence is in Toronto, even though we have a house in Tepoztlan. 

I'm at least 10 yrs from retirement, so for now our casita is my "getaway" home, some day it will be my half-time home. When I retire, we will likely spend about 6 months a year in Mexico, 6 months in Canada. I still will likely apply for a Residency Permit, so I am not bound to the 180 day limit, so I can have a CURP (Clave Unica de Registro de Poblacion = Population Registry Unique Code, kind of like the SSN in the US or SIN in Canada), so I can have the INAPAM card, and yes, possibly so that I can access IMSS while I am in Mexico. Canada has a wonderful universal health care system, so it would NOT be medical tourism, but it would be an extra "buffer" in case I did suddenly have a health care emergency while living in Mexico half the year. I would of course have to still pay an annual premium to have IMSS, as many other posters on this forum do.

I feels a bit like "damned if you do, damned if you don't". When a new poster comes to the forum seeking information, is it really so hard to just provide information rather than ascribing some ulterior motive to them?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maureen,
Thank you for the clarification. I was confused by your original few postings, which did seem to indicate some confusion on your part, too. Now, that is resolved, and you have discovered that you will have to expend some time, effort and additional funds upon arrival, within the appropriate time, with INM (Immigration) and other agencies in Mexico to achieve your goals. Some of these will have to be completed before you consider purchasing a car. If you plan to apply for Residente Temporal, you must be prepared to spend additional time in Mexico at renewals, which do not happen overnight, but must be done at a particular time. Residente Permanente would solve that problem.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

ojosazules11 said:


> I would say that a lot of the issues you mention above are exactly why it is prudent for posters like Maureen to ask questions on the forum. Sometimes when a poster seems naive or does not know a lot about how the process works, and therefore asks a lot of questions, they are pounced on. (I'm *not* singling you out, Chuck, even though I have "replied" to your post. I have observed this happen to many new forum members over the past few years. It always bothers me.)


ojosazules11 : I know you mean well - and I am FAR from an expert on how immigration / importation / etc work today. The truth is there are no experts - certainly not on this forum. All we have are our own individual experiences - all of which are as varied as we ourselves are. That is the truth that hurts. Perhaps the closest thing to an expert is the person who just completed something today (or yesterday). But even then - a person who visits a consulate in Miami is going to have a totally different experience than one who visits Atlanta. And you know - I don't have any problem with that - how a person handles themselves in a given situation SHOULD have a bearing.

No one knows how the process is going to work for them.

We moved here oblivious to forums such as this - and we fared fairly well. We accomplished so many things that today most everyone, certainly on this forum, would say are impossible. Perhaps because we didn't know any better. We believed in what we were doing and were honest. You challenged me regarding Spanish fluency as a requirement for success but if my wife were not fluent in Spanish (the jaws drop when she talks to someone) this ship would have certainly run aground - if not sunk.

In closing I'll add these thoughts for Maureen's benefit. I'll bet Cozumel is touristy enough you may not need strong Spanish skills - but it takes a certain type of person to live 'long-term' on an island (well perhaps not Sanibel). I can mention several to many islands (in the Caribbean) which seem to have incredible beaches on the South-end (kind of like South Beach in Miami or Jones Beach in NY). But ya know - that isn't really where you want to be - and the park you have in mind to spend your time might not be either. You should look into that a little more closely (only because it seems so important to you). Once again - good luck. Over and out.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> The truth is there are no experts - certainly not on this forum.


 Often there's not a lot of expertise in the INM offices either, and it's a moving target these past few years. On my visit to the Manzanillo office in January, I was blessed to face a migra officer who _actually admitted he didn't know_, so some phone calls were made and we did some research together at his desk. Things worked out well. More often one winds up with some igno-arrogant official who, when in doubt, just makes up the rules. IMO this forum has great value even though nobody is an expert. Folks who are entirely new to the process can benefit from our varied anecdotes and hopefully have a better idea of what to expect.


----------

